# The Use of VHF and AIS as aids to Collision Avoidance



## Brianne Jane Wright

Dear Qualified Officers,

I would very much appreciate a short amount of your time.

I am a final year Deck Cadet studying at the University of Plymouth. I am undertaking the daunting task of creating a Dissertation, entitled The Use of VHF and AIS as aids to Collision Avoidance. 

Whilst there are countless reports of collisions occurring as a direct result of the miss use of VHF and/or AIS, and various legislation warning of the risks involved, both are still integral parts of the navigational bridge.

The purpose of my study is to explore the opinions and experiences, to gain a consensus on the use of VHF and AIS as aids to Collision Avoidance. Therefore, I am happy to invited you to participate in the following questionnaire; as Navigational Officers, be that newly qualified, with many years of experience, or retired, your practical knowledge and understanding is very valuable to the validity and success of my study.

There are no right or wrong answers and completion should take approximately 10 minutes. Confidentiality is guaranteed, with no names required. The completion of the questionnaire is entirely voluntary and you are free to withdraw from it at any time.

Your participation would enable me to compile a successful Dissertation and I would be truly thankful!

Further to this, if anybody knows of any relevant do***entation, MAIB reports for example or other similar studies, I would be very interested to read them! 

If you have any questions about my questionnaire or study, I am more than happy to answer them.

www.surveymonkey.com/s/CollisionAvoidance

Thank you very much


----------



## Lurch

More like 20 minutes!

Have a look at these:

http://www.maib.gov.uk/cms_resources.cfm?file=/bridge_watchkeeping_safety_study.pdf 

http://www.abdn.ac.uk/iprc/do***ents/safety_in_shipping.pdf


----------



## Brianne Jane Wright

Thank you very much for your time!

Both reports you suggested show some very interesting data, especially the MAIB Bridge Watch Keeping Safety Study! I will be sure to refer to them in my Dissertation!

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Lurch

Two more; the last one is the most recent and authorative.

http://www.ukpandi.com/fileadmin/uploads/uk-pi/LP Do***ents/Industry Reports/Alert/Alert22.pdf 

http://www.dft.gov.uk/mca/the_human_element_a_guide_to_human_behaviour_in_the_shipping_industry.pdf


----------



## James_C

I've filled it in. It'd be interesting to see how certain answers correlate with age!


----------



## Brianne Jane Wright

Thank you again 'Lurch', the links will definitely prove to be very useful!

And Thank you James for taking the time to fill in my questionnaire! I will be looking to see if there is any correlation between answers and length of service when I analyse the results!


----------



## callpor

James_C said:


> I've filled it in. It'd be interesting to see how certain answers correlate with age!


I've also completed the survey and agree with your comments regarding age. However, recent and numerous experiences when sailing on vessels when conductinging audits of navigational practices I am pleased to say that in almost all cases young and inexperienced Navigating Officers did not use VHF in respect to collision avoidance. Regardless of the fact that on many occasions they were called on VHF by approaching give way vessels who were failing to take early and substantive action to avoid a close quarters situation arising.

Remarks in the NORTH P&I COLREGS Loss Prevention Guide may be of assistance at http://www.northpublications.com/lp_guides/Collisions_How_to_Avoid_Them/


----------



## John Cassels

Started to complete the survey but stopped when I realised that AIS wasn't
around when I was at sea.


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER

I have an inbuilt abhorrence to surveys, (that is the age related factor) but for what it is worth, when I was at sea the two most important aids to navigation were the MkI eyeball, and the MkII ear. When interfaced with a MkIII brain there was generally little room left for error. Then again, especially at night, an aldis lamp and a knowledge of Morse code could come in handy. (*))


----------



## Brianne Jane Wright

Thank you Callpor for the link to the North P&I COLREGS etc, that will prove to be very useful, especially for my Oral Prep! 

I think you are on to something there with using your eyes, ears and brain! Ill be sure to remember that!


----------



## vasco

Done the survey, as I said, contact me privately if you have any questions.

(click vasco, send email)


----------



## Gordy Connor

Just completed survey, hope it helps


----------



## Brianne Jane Wright

Thank you everyone who has taken part so far! Having a really great response!


----------



## Uricanejack

interesting concept.
My first response “oh good god don’t do that” Just look out the window and follow the rules.

Actually I work as a Master on a variety of Ferries in an area of relatively busy commercial ports, loads of small vessels, narrow channels and lots of other ferries.
It is all covered by VTS.
Its quite different when I talk to another vessel I often Know the vessel OOW and or the Pilot.
Particularly when meeting near docks or in narrow channels the ability to talk directly to plan how when and where we pass. Greatly increases our ability to plan this safely.
Some times it greatly increases the risk we are prepared to take.
Passing a container ship in a channel only 2.5 cables wide. Sure if we are both happy and we time it for the straight section..
AIS also gives me the ability to see round corners. So when meeting a vessel in a winding channel I can see exactly where it is and plan the safe place to meet. Or more importantly avoid the places where its not.

If it was not a VTS area where I know for certain I who am speaking to. 
I would rather just stick with looking out the window.


----------



## kevinmurphy

Just Done the Survey, again as mentioned above, one of the things I liked to get my OOW to use was the RVDU (rectangular Visual Disply Unit) also known as a Window, it sounded more hi-tec to call it that. Unfortunately not blessed with the best watchkeepers in the world, a high degree of supervision was required often required, one crossing the second mate spent 30 minutes looking at the radar going round to the chart table, not once looking up, perfect vis, the ARPA we had wasnt the quickest at picking up other vessels alterations, large stand on vessel about7 miles away then a/c to port, which was visually very easy to see and gave us a broad green, the oow however, went into panic mode as the ARPA track had him heading to us, still not looking out of the window..... I made have made a comment indicating that if he didnt start looking out of the window, the ARPA may well be rectally inserted
rgds kev


----------



## Varley

I have heard that interference from the CWHD (AKD TWHD) can obscure the RVDU especially if CWHD/TWHD High temp. trip is combined with cold weather. Under these conditions it is recommended to walk onto the NAHVP in order to avoid this malfunction.


----------



## oldman 80

Brianne Jane Wright said:


> Dear Qualified Officers,
> 
> I would very much appreciate a short amount of your time.
> 
> I am a final year Deck Cadet studying at the University of Plymouth. I am undertaking the daunting task of creating a
> 
> 
> 
> Dissertation,
> 
> 
> 
> entitled The Use of VHF and AIS as aids to Collision Avoidance.
> 
> Whilst there are countless reports of collisions occurring as a direct result of the miss use of VHF and/or AIS, and various legislation warning of the risks involved, both are still integral parts of the navigational bridge.
> 
> The purpose of my study is to explore the opinions and experiences, to gain a consensus on the use of VHF and AIS as aids to Collision Avoidance. Therefore, I am happy to invited you to participate in the following questionnaire; as Navigational Officers, be that newly qualified, with many years of experience, or retired, your practical knowledge and understanding is very valuable to the validity and success of my study.
> 
> There are no right or wrong answers and completion should take approximately 10 minutes. Confidentiality is guaranteed, with no names required. The completion of the questionnaire is entirely voluntary and you are free to withdraw from it at any time.
> 
> Your participation would enable me to compile a successful Dissertation and I would be truly thankful!
> 
> Further to this, if anybody knows of any relevant do***entation, MAIB reports for example or other similar studies, I would be very interested to read them!
> 
> If you have any questions about my questionnaire or study, I am more than happy to answer them.
> 
> www.surveymonkey.com/s/CollisionAvoidance
> 
> Thank you very much
Click to expand...


*Dissertation* ??????
I'm old and long retired, and don't recall any of them in my days.
Don't like surveys myself, so will not complete.
However if you want to avoid collisions, my advice would be *LEARN your COLLREGS *better than anything you've ever learned before.
THEN ADHERE TO THEM - strictly.
Best of luck - looking forward.
(Pint)
but don't (Smoke)

_and stay away from Chemical Tankers, unless they are proper ones, - of course_


----------



## vasco

oldman 80 said:


> *Dissertation* ??????
> I'm old and long retired, and don't recall any of them in my days.
> Don't like surveys myself, so will not complete.
> However if you want to avoid collisions, my advice would be *LEARN your COLLREGS *better than anything you've ever learned before.
> THEN ADHERE TO THEM - strictly.
> Best of luck - looking forward.
> (Pint)
> but don't (Smoke)
> 
> Good advice, but these days dissertations are part of the syllabus, that is why I willingly took part in the survey, it does no harm to encourage the young. In your case, being long retired, as I believe the student requires up to date info, your views would not be valid. I look forward to the days my nautical views are also not valid.


----------



## BowTech

A good project to start your sea career!

"The true teacher maintains his intellectual integrity by ever remaining a learner." UB


----------



## 8575

Perhaps in the survey you should consider a "pass" option for those questions about AIS where folk have not used it or had limited experience of it. Just a thought.


----------



## Uricanejack

Hi
It would be interesting to know the results of your survey and how your dissertation was recieved


----------



## Brianne Jane Wright

Hello Everybody, 

Forgive me for the delayed responses to your post; I am currently on board the Independence of the Seas in the Caribbean.

I will be sure to post a follow up message about the responses and results of my Survey and i greatly appreciate everyone who has kindly spared some of their time to partake!

I have 89 replies so far, I have 6 more weeks onboard before I will gather all the information collected and put together the final results! It would be great to make it a round 100! So fingers crossed i'll get there! 

Thank you again to everyone who has taken an interest, stay posted!


----------



## Mike Boyle

All done, good luck with the others.


----------



## Brianne Jane Wright

This survey has now been completed and no more responses are required. Thank you very much to those who participated!


----------



## JoeQ

I have just seen this thread, you might refer to the decision of the Court of Appeal in The Mineral Dampier, [2001] Vol2 LLR, a bit long winded but worth a read, see below para 36 - 39:

36. The Admiralty Court, has, on many occasions, warned against the dangers of navigators of vessels resorting to VHF in order to assist in navigating safely past each other. In The Maloja II Mr. Justice Sheen said at p. 52:

Any attempt to use VHF to agree the manner of passing is fraught with the danger of misunderstanding. Marine superintendents would be well-advised to prohibit such use of VHF radio and to instruct their officers to comply with the Collision Regulations.



37. If this passage is read as a warning against agreeing on the VHF a course of navigation which 
is in conflict with the collision regulations, we would endorse it. It is consistent with other statements to that effect in recent years: see e.g. The Angelic Spirit, [1994] 2 Lloyd’s Rep. 595 at p. 608. Cir***stances must be quite exceptional before good seamanship will justify such conduct. But we do not think that Mr. Justice Sheen’s comments should be read as an embargo on all VHF communications about navigation between two vessels which are passing or are approaching a close quarters situation. The Admiralty Court tends to experience cases where VHF conversations have led to disastrous misunderstanding. It does not become aware of cases where an exchange of VHF information has assisted safe navigation. As the Judge observed in this case, in some cir***stances VHF conversations can be useful in order to exchange information between vessels. It is, of course, important, that before paying regard to information received from another vessel, there should be no doubt as to which vessel is sending that information.



38. Where two vessels approaching one another are in VHF communication it can in some cir***stances be helpful if the vessel which is required to give way informs the other vessel of action being taken in order to comply with the collision regulations. Equally there may be cir***stances in which the stand-on vessel is justified in asking the give-way vessel what action the latter is taking in order to comply with the collision regulations. Where two vessels are approaching one another in restricted visibility in cir***stances where r. 19 applies, a vessel which is taking avoiding action in compliance with that rule may well assist the other vessel if it informs that vessel on the VHF of the action being taken.



39. In a case where misuse of the VHF has contributed to inappropriate navigational action, or inaction, the fact that those in charge of the navigation have misused the VHF may make their culpability the greater. The effect of culpability on the apportionment of liability in a collision action depends, however, not upon the absolute degree of culpability of those responsible for the collision, but on the relative degree of culpability of each. Thus, where both vessels are open to criticism for a VHF agreement about navigation which should never have been made, that conversation may have the effect of reducing the culpability of one vessel, while increasing that of the other. The direct cause of a collision will always be the navigational action or inaction which conflicts with the requirements of the collision regulations or of good seamanship. Misuse of VHF is relevant when determining the extent to which the improper action or inaction of a vessel was blameworthy.


----------



## Varley

Maybe it's just as well the Argonaut on Stonehaven, for a time, only worked approaching port. Although I simply didn't believe the reports that we couldn't raise passing vessels I simply thought us too unpopular (taking the Shah's oil to Israel). It was when the Paxman was late to connect for one standby I was forced to accept that it wasn't operating. The T/A had been operating at reduced voltage for some time. We only used the T/A only when 'full away' ("Paxman" also describes other periodic uses of the T/A alone). Voltage insufficient for the Argonaut but the diesel pulled it up to nominal. Fitted switch to change tappings of the power supply transformer which worked fine until the T/A gave up the ghost completely.

Who knows what other troubles we could have had if VHF assisted collisions were added to the list of opportunities?


----------

